# my computer showed blurred screen when boot FreeBSD 11.1



## ykla (Mar 26, 2018)

My computer :

i3-3110M 
Intel Graphics HD 4000

I want to install it on my old computer. But when
I boot  FreeBSD 11.1 with USB, my computer showed blurred screen.

And freebsd 10.3 ／12 also has this issue.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 26, 2018)

I don't think this has anything to do with FreeBSD, I'm suspecting broken hardware here.


----------



## ykla (Mar 26, 2018)

SirDice said:


> I don't think this has anything to do with FreeBSD, I'm suspecting broken hardware here.


No. It can running Windows Linux easily.


----------



## ykla (Mar 26, 2018)

SirDice said:


> I don't think this has anything to do with FreeBSD, I'm suspecting broken hardware here.


And I can install FreeBSD bon other computer with this USB device.


----------



## VladiBG (Mar 26, 2018)

Can you try at the boot to select (3) Escape to loader prompt and change the resolution using:

gop list
gop select {mode number}
boot


----------

